
Show HN: Hacker News Rankings to catch up on the trending stories you missed - tsutomun
https://www.hakaran.com/
======
tsutomun
Hi, HN!

Hacker News is undoubtedly one of the most important social news sites for me.

But, I often fail to check the site for a few days or sometimes a week and
miss many trending stories, products, questions, and discussions.

That’s why I made this, HAKARAN, Hacker News Rankings, on which you can browse
the top links within day/week/month ranges for story/show/ask categories.

I hope you like it;)

~~~
lourot
Thanks! I really like it and I have been using it now for two days. I wanted
to give you a star on GitHub/GitLab but I can't find your code. Is it open-
source?

